# Rat Truck Saga



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

As I was wheelin through the local flea market. I came across a diecast rat truck. Thinkin to myself(so she wouldn't know what I was doing) I said self...This would make a cool Rat slot.:thumbsup: So in my pocket it went 
( after paying for it first of course). 
And now the saga begins. My rendition of shrinkin a diecast to make it look at home on a Tjet..:woohoo: Stealin ideas from others...UUUhhmmm I mean using other tricks to make a super cool Rat truck.
Through the next week or so.. If time allows it. I will take you on a ride to the realm of Ratvillia. 
Now the Deamon that made me do it. 1936 Maisto Chevrolet Rat diecast.
Comes complete with everything you need..:dude:
Stay tuned for the deconstruction and Reconstruction.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

GB, Is that a new piece or vintage? Plenty of goodies on there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

He he he he ...

Dats cool!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

How cool! There is a 1:1 version of the rod running around where I live! Same setup and color and everything! He's been working on it and it looks like the same setup! Amazing!

I've always liked Rat Rods!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*The morning after.*

Last night pulled it in the shop and began the tear down.
To my surprise the chassis is PLASTIC..:woohoo: Now I can use the front for the extension.
eyeballin.( Bill taught me that) I just didn't like the bed. With marker in hand.
Blacked out what needs to go. Now with that out of the way. On to wheels.
The wheels are way to big. Looks like Burger King. Super Size Me.
We'll the saga goes on. Sitting on the table. Another Maijesto 1936 ford coupe.
Pro street white wall tires.. HHHmmm. Apart she came. The wheels look just the right size..( Now I have another Project.. JJEEEzz). 
Onto the mock up. Tires in place,motor sitting right, and whitewall fronts..Now that looks cool. Just gives ya that feelin.:thumbsup:
Next chapter to follow. The Hack and whack session..:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I want one*

You got a scheme on the chassis yet Buster? Fer fun, please toss a T-jet chassis next to it so I can get some perspective. 

A butt dragin' rat truck...what a great build...I'm envious!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

GB,
Great start! Just keep posting the pix as you head down this road. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Thanks! rr


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Tjet chassis.*

Bill,

Just for you I will put a Tjet chassis next to the truck. Before and after cutting. Or should I use the Hammer..LOL
This is going to be a fun build so drool all ya want..

Joe,
It's was made about a year ago I beleive. The motor is sweet and the Grille.:thumbsup:
They stole the idea. "Cast the grille and motor as one piece.".:thumbsup:

PD,

That would be cool to have the real truck and a replica..:thumbsup:

Thanks RR. I will take you all along for the ride to the road of rattification.:woohoo:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Love it....love it...love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

GB,

Nice Rat Rod Truck man! 

Bob...love it...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good GB!!! Thanks for posting the breakdown pics. Man, that'd make a good service truck, Rat Rod style!!! I gotta find one...RM


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Pics for Bill*

Here ya go Bill. Pic of full car and body on top of JL chassis.
This will give you an idea of what needs cut to make it look right at home.:thumbsup: 
To be continued:

I will keep my eyes out for more of the trucks. If I find some I will put them up on the board for you guys if ya want.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

gear buster said:


> Here ya go Bill. Pic of full car and body on top of JL chassis.
> This will give you an idea of what needs cut to make it look right at home.:thumbsup:
> To be continued:
> 
> I will keep my eyes out for more of the trucks. If I find some I will put them up on the board for you guys if ya want.:thumbsup:


Oh yeah!I'm lovin' yer new build. If one drops in yer lap...hook me up...pleeeeeeze! Looks even closer than I thought....:woohoo:

Killin one of those might just get me outta my funk:thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Back at the chop shop*

Back at the chop shop with the 36 the transformation begins.
A quick blasting and the Paint removed revealing some rough edges.
Now to shorting this baby up alittle. With cutter in hand the di"sectioning" began. " I love air cutters on diecast bodies"
First the bed was cut loose from the cab and 1/8th inch came off the front. The wheel arches enlarged and anoth 1/8 off the bottom..:thumbsup:
Now to get the chassis low enough, Inside bed removed except enough in the back to support chassis.
The cab got the same treatment. This time over 1/4 was taken out of the back, 1/8th off the bottom of the doors, and another almost 1/4th out of the front to get the right look of a rat.:thumbsup:
Stay tuned for the next chapter on chassis and final test fit and run before disassembly and paint:wave:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Final test fit*

Welcome to the final test fit and run before the paint.
The front extension was easy due to the plastic chassis of the diecast.
1 1/2 " of the front was used. Notched and trimmed to fit into trimmed front of chassis and it looked right at home.. The motor got some othe same treatment. Notch and trimmed to fit back of the top plate and get this..The screw holes lined up perfectly.:woohoo: 1 screw and it is all put together..
With the body lookin just right draggin the bottom of the chassis on to the wheels and tires. Big and Little white walls and steelies came from a 1938 ford coupe. A little drillin and they looked right at home.:thumbsup:
Sitting sweet but lookin bare, time to test the body and bring this baby to life. First the cab was sit down and needed a little finestin. A little file here and scuff there the body fit snug as a bug on the chassis. The test fit of the bed found some changes also.The Angle of the chassis side in front of the rear wheels interfeared with the fittin. A little file to angle the bed front inside and presto.. Bed now goes with angle of the chassis.:thumbsup: 
With total package , look was dead on and fastened down Gweedo wanted to give it a test run. So with keys in hand he fired her up and proceeded down the road. Things must have got a little out of hand with Gweedo because on the test run..... Well I will let the pics. tell the rest of the story on that...
Ok fellow cam heads.. Stay tune later this week for the final tear down and paint.. uuHHH I mean primer of the Rat Truck and a special announcement of the future of the Rat..:woohoo:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

gear - yeah baby!! thats a rat rod truck!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Excellent truck!!!!! :dude:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Wtg Gb....*

Great work. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Hee Haw GB!That cat looks ready to crawl!SWEEEET!
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dagnabit Buster! It really sucks...

that the ultra cool ratruck isnt mine. 

Great work Steve...and thanx for the play by play...my favorite part!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Now thats a sweet lil' pickup.. nice work GB


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks guys it has been fun so far..:thumbsup: 
I am thinkin of clear coat over the bare metal to give it a real look of 1:1 I saw 1 time...with lime green pinstripes..:woohoo:

Bill,
LOL... Not yours .. My turn to make you droooLLLLlll...hahahaha.
Ya never know.. There is a future for this baby and you all will know in a week...(I like to make it linger...)

Now here is a side by side of before and after for those who is just joinin the tour..
Bob, Bigger attached pics..:thumbsup: Put down that magnifier. The light is blindin me..LOL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hurry please! tiny pics. *squint, squint....or just me?*

GB,

Could you please make the pictures bigger...please! I gotta see this man. 

Bob...Hurry up...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

GB, 
It's pretty bad when you can't even get to the paint shop without getting pulled over! :freak: Looks great.


 rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nicely done!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

This is the final chapter in the Rat Truck Life.
Paint is done and ready to roll. 
Done in a Mild shine Ceyeene Red metallic. 
Door motto: "HT Speed Shop":thumbsup:
Thanks for ridin along and glad I could share it with the best group of guys on the web.:woohoo:

Now where can I park it???


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sweet ride GB.. nice work...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nicely Done!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

gear buster said:


> This is the final chapter in the Rat Truck Life.
> Paint is done and ready to roll.
> Done in a Mild shine Ceyeene Red metallic.
> Door motto: "HT Speed Shop":thumbsup:
> ...


PARK IT? No way! Run the rubber offen' it!:thumbsup:

Slices, dices, and out pops a badass lil truck....it's "Buster-matic". 

Great build Steve, and naturally we appreciate the play by play.:wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah baby!! sweet looking rat truck!!

Wes


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice ride G.B. !


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome work Gear Buster! It turned out awesome man! As Bill said, don't parking it, parade it, drive, and clear the smoke out of it!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:WTG GB... Glad to to see ya painted her. Looks real purty. nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

gear buster said:


> This is the final chapter in the Rat Truck Life.
> Paint is done and ready to roll.
> Done in a Mild shine Ceyeene Red metallic.
> Door motto: "HT Speed Shop":thumbsup:
> ...


MMMM????? you could park it at my house.  Great looking truck.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

If I could drive that all day I would be your parts getter for free, On second thought i would pay you. then again ,not sure if I would make it back to the shop anytime soon.................................


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Like the looks of that man....nice!*

GB,

You did that truck up right man! I think he means park her like take her to the park and then go down the slides or on the swings or some thing like that? Vrooooooooooooooom, vrooooooooooom, Screeeeeatch

Bob...Park -n- Drive...zilla


----------

